# Where to get sleep sacks/beds?



## kmutter27 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am getting a hedgehog at the end of this month and am trying to get everything together. I wanted to get a sleep sack for him. My breeder I am getting him from sells/makes them but I don't like their fabric. My problem is I have no clue where to get one besides from my breeder. 
Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

what material does your breeder use? this is where i found my hedgie sleep sack at: http://www.etsy.com/search?q=hedgie+bag ... x=0&page=1 I hope this helps and also if you type in "cage liners" you can also find those there too  i wish i would of known that before i got my hedgie but i just bought some velvet or vellux type fabric at walmart and then folded it over, im not very good at sewing things so i would have messed it up or the strings on it would have been loose or torn and i was afraid of that. but make sure you have a fabric that doesnt rip very easily or fray because your hedgies legs and toes or feet could get caught in them and become decapitated


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

There's actually a classifieds section on this forum. You can check out all the different sellers and their items there.


----------



## felix-the-hedgie (Apr 28, 2012)

Go here she has cute looking bag's and cuddle carriers https://www.facebook.com/teenaya thats where the fabric choices are and here is her etsy sitehttp://www.etsy.com/shop/teeNaya


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Here are some other Etsy shops I've noticed on here:

Tranquills
http://www.etsy.com/shop/tranquills

Sweet Tea Scraps
http://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetTeaScraps

Claire Partlow
http://www.etsy.com/shop/clairepartlow

Blue Pandemonium (mine)
http://www.etsy.com/shop/bluepandemonium

But definitely check out the classifieds section too. There's also a Classifieds group on Facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/groups/classifiedshedgehoghappeningspage/

Good luck!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is the Classified section on bedding. viewforum.php?f=62 These are the people who are active, participating members of HHC who are always ready to help with advice and help to others. I always prefer to support people who are giving back to the HHC community.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, Nancy!


----------

